# Toilet Room Exhaust



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Can the exhaust from two separate toilet rooms in a commercial building be combined before exiting the structure?

Does the horizontal run of the exhaust need to be sloped one way or the other?

Is there a minimum CFM requirement for a single water closet toilet room?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Can the exhaust from two separate toilet rooms in a commercial building be combined before exiting the structure?
> 
> Does the horizontal run of the exhaust need to be sloped one way or the other?
> 
> Is there a minimum CFM requirement for a single water closet toilet room?


It depends on where the exhaust fan is..... Is there one fan located on the roof then the can be duct together.... But if the fan are at the beginning of the run in each washroom then they have to be duct out separately...

Slope does not matter if it's a conditioned space.....

Cfm is sized by the sqft of the washroom


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Individual fans in the ceiling of each toilet room


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Individual fans in the ceiling of each toilet room


Then they need to be ducted out separately ... You should look into an inline exhaust fan... This would go just before it leaves the building and both washroom exhaust can be tied in using one fan......


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> ?
> ...single water closet toilet room?


Depends... How many of what type of fixtures are in this "single water closet toilet room"?

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

U666A said:


> Depends... How many of what type of fixtures are in this "single water closet toilet room"?
> 
> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


One toilet (water closet) and one lavatory per restroom. 

"toilet room" term per ADA terminology.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

They can be tied into the same line if you us backdraft dampers...


----------



## pathfinder12 (Nov 17, 2012)

well friends it depends on the location of the exhaust fan.youshould should look into an inline exhaust fan because this is the best option.


----------

